# Intertape Polymer Group, Inc. ITP.TO



## Easy Does It (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi 

Would anybody know why this stock has been moving recently? There was an article in the globe and mail last week but I can’t really figure out why. Maybe someone could point out the obvious to me? 

Thank you 
EDI


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

The volume is so low on this stock, sudden moves up or down aren't surprising but I don't know why either.


----------



## Easy Does It (Sep 24, 2010)

It’s odd to me..... But today seemed excessive a one point and I just couldn’t resist selling half my position and locking in a 98% gain in a little less than 7 months. 

I’m curious to see what the next few months will bring. 

EDI


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Bump this thread. This stock is up 100% this year. Anyone know why?


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a Benj Gallander pick from a few years back.

I think the reason they have gone up is 3M used to be a major competitor but I think they have stopped producing some products that were competing with them. This has probably increased sales and improved margins. Just a guess.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

It's tempting to jump on this trend to see if she will double once again by August.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

A stock will trade in expectation of forward earnings and projected discounted cash flows. If the earnings don't materialize the stock will crater. Be careful about chasing momentum plays when you don't understand the fundamental drivers of the stock. If you're wondering why just go take a look at Green Mountain Coffee Roasters, Netflix and Wesport Innovations. When they crash, they crash hard.


----------



## Daenerys Targaryen (May 11, 2012)

I bought this stock last july at 1.85, I sold it in February at 4.08 because i didn't want to risk losing my gains. I'd be nervous getting in now Lucy but who knows what could happen, good luck!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow! Up 3% again today! This stock has nothing but white candles! Averages 1% per day! Amazing! This mornIng I contemplated buying $20,000 worth but I felt the chart was a little parabolic and poised for a correction. See what happens next week.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

I think this stock is up 263% last 12 months 500% last 24 months. The amazing part is its mostly a straight line. That's an average gain of 1% per day. What do traders here think of day trading this stock? In at the open out by noon for goal of 1% per day.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...polymer-group-on-a-sweet-ride/article2423186/


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought 5000 shares at the open on Monday at $6.49. This stock seems to like to open higher than the previous days close, so daytrading it is not as good an option.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

perhaps resuming her trend?


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice breakout yesterday. In at $6.49. Up 5% in 6 days. This stock has been going up 1% per day.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Lucy said:


> I bought 5000 shares at the open on Monday at $6.49. This stock seems to like to open higher than the previous days close, so daytrading it is not as good an option.


But the stock pays no dividends Lucy. :wink:

I didn't quite understand your 2nd statement; day-trading is always a good option when and if profits can be made [unless you're in for long-term and /or swing trade].

Good luck with it, but remember that any stock can return to its 52 week low & even make new 52 week lows [like so many have done this year].


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> But the stock pays no dividends Lucy. :wink:


This is the reason why I didn't ever purchase this stock. I feel I deserve to be paid while I wait for a stock to perform... Maybe I am just selfish in that regard:biggrin:



Toronto.gal said:


> Good luck with it, but remember that any stock can return to its 52 week low & even make new 52 week lows [like so many have done this year].


I have purchased quite a few stocks at 52 week lows thinking that would be the point of support only to watch them make new 52 week lows. :stupid: Thanks for the reminder TGal


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

londoncalling said:


> I have purchased quite a few stocks at 52 week lows thinking that would be the point of support only to watch them make new 52 week lows. :stupid: Thanks for the reminder TGal


One of them must be TEF I believe, right? 

Yesterday, it hang on for dear life not to make a new 52 week low [and me waiting for it to make that new low, sorry!]. :biggrin: But obviously the downside potential is less when buying at/near a 52 week low than the reverse, so don't feel bad as you got a decent price for it [just think of those who bought TEF, a year or two ago for example].

I don't follow ITP, but I see that the stock increased from $5.68 just on May 8th, to the current price as a result of the good 1st quarter 2012 as well as the positive outlook given for next quarter. 

http://www.intertapepolymer.com/IR/2012 Annual Quarterly Reports/2012 First Quarterly Report.pdf

But the way things are working these days, any little bad or good news [from anywhere], could contribute to a severe enough stock price decline. The way I see it, is that an investment of $32,450 [$6.49 x 5,000 sh], purchased at an almost 52 week high/non-dividend paying/with a 2.22 beta, is not exactly what I would consider a safe enough investment for me, to simply hold long-term & sleep well at night. I always book some profits with my riskier stocks & then use the profits to buy free shares when the shares dip a certain %; after all, what are the chances this stock will reverse the 5% it gained in a week? Not impossible at all. And even if the stock had increased by 100% [which it did YTD], even more the reason [IMO], to book profits for those that may have bought back then.

If I had purchased the stock a week ago, I would have booked profits on 1/2 the shares for a tidy profit of $850 [not a bad return for a week], which in turn, would have bought me 100+ free shares of same stock; would do it a handful of times for 500 free shares and then free my capital!


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> One of them must be TEF I believe, right?
> 
> Yesterday, it hang on for dear life not to make a new 52 week low [and me waiting for it to make that new low, sorry!]. :biggrin: But obviously the downside potential is less when buying at/near a 52 week low than the reverse, so don't feel bad as you got a decent price for it [just think of those who bought TEF, a year or two ago for example].


You are correct and no need to apologize. I have difficulty sitting on cash and get an itchy trigger finger from time to time. As mentioned in your post the the downside risk is lower in this range than at 52 week highs. I was also aware that there was a good chance for TEF to contnue its decline with the decline of Europe. However, at some point in time there will be some news that will cause the markets to turnaround. Since I am unable to monitor the news or know when it will occur I had to decide how low I could let it drop before I would regret not buying before it took off. I set my price and it got hit. :untroubled:

Next time I will wait for your post as a long term position in the what are you buying threadas my buy signal... :tongue-new:

Cheers! Sorry to the Op for hijacking your thread momentarily.... 

In regards to ITP Benj Gallander saw the value in this stock early last fall if I remember correctly. For me that ship has sailed but there are lots of buying opportunities.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

londoncalling said:


> 1. I have difficulty sitting on cash and get an itchy trigger finger from time to time.
> 2. I had to decide how low I could let it drop before I would regret not buying before it took off.
> 3. For me that ship has sailed but there are lots of buying opportunities.


1. You're in good company as I think most of us have that itchy finger-problem, especially with so many bargains, but if yours is only 'from time to time', then you're ok. 
2. That's where well-thought out tranches come into play.
3. After a meteoric rise in a relatively short period of time, one needs to be careful indeed. I see that ITP today, broke the $7 mark, so Lucy should be happy!


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. You're in good company as I think most of us have that itchy finger-problem, especially with so many bargains, but if yours is only 'from time to time', then you're ok.
> 2. That's where well-thought out tranches come into play.
> 3. After a meteoric rise in a relatively short period of time, one needs to be careful indeed. I see that ITP today, broke the $7 mark, so Lucy should be happy!


1. Unfortunately time is relative. I have difficulty keeping my cash positions above 5% for bargains. Perhaps I am a compulsive spender after all... :tongue-new: Fortunately, I am in the accumulation phase and will have a fairly considerable amount of funds to add in August. I hope there will still be bargains to be found by the end of summer.

2. I always by in tranches of either 1/2 1/3 or 1/4 positions. To me it is a mental hedge.:encouragement:

3. Grats to you as well, Lucy... Well played...:chuncky:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

the old saying goes that to unlock a tricky mystery, one must chercher la femme.

in this case mieux vaut chercher le président du conseil d'administration, je pense.

as always, this chairman of the board keeps himself well-hidden. He is, says the globe and mail's foreign business correspondent eric reguly, the best canadian venture capitalist you'll never know.

over a long & distinguished career, the ITP board chairman has developed & sold almiria, after it morphed into the successful mutual fund company altamira, AES data, innocan, memotec/teleglobe & teranet. One might wonder whether he's working his magic on ITP, gearing the company up for sale.

you've never heard of him. You didn't read any rumour here.


----------



## bigbadbull (May 25, 2012)

humble_pie, are you saying I should buy?


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Perhaps the best trending stock for 2012. I challenge anyone to find better. Always go with the winners. Read Market Wizards-Paul Tudor Jones.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Vous pensez toujours bien!

The stock premium puzzle. :confused2:


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Find me a better trending stock and I'll buy it. I'm looking.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

HOLD	5.060	Benj Gallander	Has tremendous upside potential and could easily go into the mid-double digits. Good management. Closed their Brantford plant so that is no longer a drain. Competition is being reduced.	2012-04-17


HOLD	3.350	Benj Gallander	Insiders have been buying. He can see it going up to double digits.	2012-01-17


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

WOW. Record volume. Over 2 million shares traded today. Anyone know what this means?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

like i said. It's the chairman & friends. They operate sub rosa. You gotta have faith.

you're in good hands.

hint: not far from cornwall. Gorgeous day on the st-lawrence. Bet they're out sailing.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> like i said. It's the chairman & friends. They operate sub rosa. You gotta have faith.
> 
> you're in good hands.
> 
> hint: not far from cornwall. Gorgeous day on the st-lawrence. Bet they're out sailing.


As usual...What are you talking about?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it's in my earlier message, upthread.

don't you do any research when you buy stocks ?

the story is crystal clear, to those who care to look each:


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> it's in my earlier message, upthread.
> 
> don't you do any research when you buy stocks ?
> 
> the story is crystal clear, to those who care to look each:


Yes, I do some research... it's not crystal clear to me.
On a high level, using fundamental evidence, instead of poetic elusiveness, tell the forum what you have found. Stop beating around the bush. Waste of valuable time. Cut to the chase. Dont be afraid to stick your neck out. What are you implying? Corruption? Cooked books? Pump and Dump? I'm Not married to the stock. Your evidence is appreciated.

And what does the sudden spike in buying today mean?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

did you look at my earlier message ? i explained what's going on.

evidence schmevidence. From the queen of dividend bible-thumping bullies.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

ok internet warrior. You win. Not so humble. Full of Self and defamation of character.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

lucy don't you know that the way to obtain a favour, or to learn something as a favour, is to behave properly.

hammering, bullying, battering & threatening a person in an effort to force them, as you just did upthread, is guaranteed to fail.

for my part, i cannot hint any further, for a number of valid reasons. I've gone way out of my way to help you already. I've mentioned that you are in good hands, that the board chairman is a brilliant venture capitalist & deal maker.

it's sad that you seem to be such an unhappy, angry person.


----------



## Axcell (Mar 25, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> lucy don't you know that the way to obtain a favour, or to learn something as a favour, is to behave properly.
> 
> hammering, bullying, battering & threatening a person in an effort to force them, as you just did upthread, is guaranteed to fail.
> 
> ...


While I see where you are coming from.. I believe the stock has simply run up too much. Could I have said that months ago? Sure. But all I'm trying to say is that this is an extremely risky play. Could easily drop 50% at a blink of an eye... A slight hint of a drop and investors will being to panic sell... 

Grats to those who locked in profits and found out about this pick early!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> lucy don't you know that the way to obtain a favour, or to learn something as a favour, is to behave properly.
> 
> hammering, bullying, battering & threatening a person in an effort to force them, as you just did upthread, is guaranteed to fail.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your research. Sometimes your posts come across condacending as do many here on this forum. My thread on Dividend stocks was attacked from the very begining by supposed know it alls. If I get challenged, I am not going to fold up like a wet paper bag for anyone simly because they have longevity on a internet forum and no one else here should either. It's hilarious you accuse me as being a bully when it was other bullies here that get me going. Behaving properly should be advise given to the stalwart members here as they should welcome new members especially when they don't know who they are talking to.
I never attack member comments on any forum I belong unless I myself am attacked first! You should read the context of my supposed angry posts.

Once again, thank you for your research and advice. See, I can be nice. And, I am far from being an unhappy and angry person. I'm just not going to accept being attacked by keyboard warriors. I don't care who you think you are!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Axcell said:


> While I see where you are coming from.. I believe the stock has simply run up too much. Could I have said that months ago? Sure. But all I'm trying to say is that this is an extremely risky play. Could easily drop 50% at a blink of an eye... A slight hint of a drop and investors will being to panic sell...
> 
> Grats to those who locked in profits and found out about this pick early!



http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=...n;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;

Point well taken. This stock has been as high as $46 in the past. Check out the long term chart. Perhaps the trend will continue.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

That's what hp was saying with clear & loud hints, that there was a reason why the stock was/is in an uptrend. 

I tend to avoid buying at 52 week highs, however, it has paid off for you Lucy.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

But why TG? What about, "the trend is your friend until it ends."


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Up 15% in 30 days. Nice steady rise with few pullbacks if any. Wouldn't it be nice if all stocks rose or fell as orderly as this?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Lucy said:


> But why TG? What about, "the trend is your friend until it ends."


Nobody knows what will happen tomorrow [or Monday, lol], but that's where the conservative approach comes in; as Argonault would say, 'the best offense is a good defense’ or something like that! 

The hint was to pay attention to the Chairman of the Board & analyze his track record [if you haven't done so already]. 
http://investing.businessweek.com/r...858&previousTitle=INTERTAPE POLYMER GROUP INC

This was written before he joined ITP:
http://www.globeadvisor.com/servlet/ArticleNews/story/gam/20050428/RREGULY28

I wish I had read this thread a year ago, but I totally missed it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> ... The hint was to pay attention to the Chairman of the Board & analyze his track record



but i don't think L did do that, even though i said so "loud & clear" days ago.

t.gal do you think the problem is she doesn't read french ?

tch. In an officially bilingual country, yet.

_"Wherever Mr. Baker is, he's laughing."_

at the time the globe's eric reguly wrote those words, the chairman was living in a modest, very pretty, beautifully restored neo-farmhouse built on land in montreal that had once upon a time, during french rule under la nouvelle france, been part of a prosperous habitant farm running up the lower levels of westmount mountain.

the property is now all streets, but surviving here & there are a few genuine 18th century farmhouses. Also surviving, here & there, are a few houses built later by english settlers in a kind of neo-farmhouse style that was a cross between quebec farm & modest victorian brick city house.

the chairman's house was one of these adapted victorian fermettes. He doesn't live there any more.

sometimes i walk by & admire the restoration of the windows, galleries & porches.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, yes, I have google too!
Yes the chairman likes to make money. Every chairman does, even the ones that lose money.
His Past performances are not a guarantee of future successes or failures.
However, when trading, the trend is your friend until it ends. It gives you an edge. And oh what a trend! With few retracements. I suppose you are thinking his track record IS the trend.

I'm out when the stock changes behavior. Hopefully it's not with a huge gap down. The risk with all stocks. At the moment I wish I had my whole trading account in ITP instead of some slipping out of other blue chips who's trends are rolling over. 
Decisions decisions. Thinking of piling in at the next consolidation point.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice and steady. 1-2% increase per trading day. Ultra Low volatility. Nice and boring under the radar path to $15-$20 perhaps?


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

WHAT? Someone just bought 2.3 million shares in the last minute and the price did not move. Average volume is under 300k.

Second time this month 2 million share block was purchased.

I decided to add to that 2 million share purchase by buying in another 12,000 shares of my own. Now own 17,000 shares. Let's see where she goes!


----------



## financialuproar (Jan 26, 2010)

I bought this stock back in 2007 for ~$3.00, I got the idea from Benj Gallander. He's been pounding the table on this one for a while.

It's turned into a play on the U.S. housing market. A lot of their sales come from the paper you put under shingles and vinyl siding. That division has experienced most of the overall sales growth, and as a previous poster mentioned, 3M has gotten out of that market. 

I'm going to sell half my position in the next week and then hope the rest goes up to $10.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Why not use a trailing stop?


----------



## Axcell (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd say time to get out... selling pressure after the open. No way could it hold that gain.


----------



## bigbadbull (May 25, 2012)

I was watching it too, you think so? too many profit takers now?


----------



## Axcell (Mar 25, 2011)

bigbadbull said:


> I was watching it too, you think so? too many profit takers now?


Yeah, I believe so. Nobody knows for sure.. but today's price action isn't a very good sign. We won't be crossing today's highs anytime soon.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Axcell said:


> Yeah, I believe so. Nobody knows for sure.. but today's price action isn't a very good sign. We won't be crossing today's highs anytime soon.



I have to admit, when it comes to momentum plays like this, I am quite the novice. Based on what I have read (market wizards, etc. I'm going to stay in with a trailing stop of 2-3%. 

Golden rule is the trend is your friend until it ends. 

What I saw today was someone bid this stock up to $7.91 on news of notice of redemption of notes and it slammed right 
back down. Plus on top of that, someone bought over 2 million shares on 2 separate occasions in June. I am Assuming, some bigger players see it as a good price to buy in.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Lucy said:


> Plus on top of that, someone bought over 2 million shares on 2 separate occasions in June. I am Assuming, some bigger players see it as a good price to buy in.


Or someone moved it from left pocket to the right one so the small players think someone big is buying.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Homerhomer said:


> Or someone moved it from left pocket to the right one so the small players think someone big is buying.


You are right. Deceiving or even fraudulent insider activity is always possible with the markets. That's why I focus on what I see on the charts and this stock consistently averages 15-20% per month or 1% per trading day. Nice and boring. Not a roller coaster ride. Not for now anyway. 

(reading Richard Dennis today, trainor of the Turtles. To paraphrase...you have to be able to hold a position in a trend until the chart changes.)


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Axcell said:


> Yeah, I believe so. Nobody knows for sure.. but today's price action isn't a very good sign. We won't be crossing today's highs anytime soon.


My gut says you are wrong!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Still closing up on a down day.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

A ton of selling pressure today. Looks like someone is supporting the stock. I was watching level II when the selling was dominating in the $7.40 range then bang someone came ing and bought up all the shares up to the $7.55 range. Over 1 million shares traded today. A record I believe. I didn't like the behavior of the stock last few days so I got out today at $7.58. I will get back in, if the trend resumes.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

HOLYCOW! Check out the possible support/manipulation on this stock. Selling pressure all day then someone comes along and buys up all the sell orders from $7.50 to $7.81 , 1 million plus.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i ave no idée ow she got in, apologized the Froggy Footman. Normalement i check all ze invitations & all zee ID down at ze gatekeeper's lodge.

HOLY COW HOLY COW HO shrieked the newcomer, as she seized 17 smoked salmon canapés in both large, raw, red hands & rammed them into her mouth.

silence fell upon the tea table. Not even the clotted cream quivered in its porcelain bowl. Eighteen pairs of eyes turned upon the raucous intruder.

please send for the Red Queen, said the March Hare to the Footman. We need to ban this personnage by royal proclamation.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> i ave no idée ow she got in, apologized the Froggy Footman. Normalement i check all ze invitations & all zee ID down at ze gatekeeper's lodge.
> 
> HOLY COW HOLY COW HO shrieked the newcomer, as she seized 17 smoked salmon canapés in both large, raw, red hands & rammed them into her mouth.
> 
> ...


HP. Why do you have such a need to troll and pollute a serious thread. I'm sure there is an off topic section. Why not find it and stay there when in such a mood. As for banning me. Well, I think you realize if your posts were so much better than mine, you would not need to keep reminding me how much smarter you are. Stroking your ego in front of everyone.

I have actually traded this stock and commented on what I have experienced. What's your contribution other than trolling to feed your self importance. It's quite ironic that it's crap like yours which needs to be banned and taught a lesson. Get a life, loser.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Are you the same Lucy who was advocating long term dividend stocks barely a few months ago?
Promoting the book _Single Best Investment_?

What kind of sea change has occured, which has transformed you into this penny stock chasing, user car salesman style pumping, foul-mouthed personality?

May I suggest that perhaps you should re-read that book cover to cover once again and regain some of your composure.

Then perhaps you can tell us how dividend paying stocks like the Bank of Nova Scotia or Fortis or Trans Canada Pipelines have returned double digits over generations, instead of some sleazy penny stock buying swampland in central Florida that went from 20c. to $2.50 in 2 months.


----------



## bigbadbull (May 25, 2012)

This forum is unbelievable, if you don't have >2K posts some senoir members just gang up on new members . .


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

you are right this forum is unbelievably helpful & generous to new members, labouring long & hard to hand-tailor useful suggestions for each individual who arrives here for the first time.

it's only the small number of hard-core stock pumps who are not, according to the moderators' own words, supposed to be spamming here.

unfortunately the hard-core pumps seem to be multiplying of late.

dear me granny, said Little Red Riding Hood. What big dividends you have.

all the better to pump you with my dear, said the wolf.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

bigbadbull said:


> This forum is unbelievable, if you don't have >2K posts some senoir members just gang up on new members . .


Nobody starts here as a senior; we all start with post #1, regardless of knowledge, or reason for joining CMF.

This forum is very lucky to have highly knowledgeable and respectable members. Personally, I never asked too many questions here because I prefer to find answers for myself, but the forum has nevertheless been inspirational. As HP mentioned, CMF is indeed very 'helpful & generous to new members' [hp being a very large contributor here x 3 years], but you haven't been around long enough to have perhaps noticed the 'unbelievable' help given to those that come here to learn.

*Back on topic:* ITP down on an up day; rare to see.


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

HP, Harold and Tgal have all taught me heaps on this forum. So I am appreciative of there time and knowledge. Thank you, please dont stop


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> you are right this forum is unbelievably helpful & generous to new members, labouring long & hard to hand-tailor useful suggestions for each individual who arrives here for the first time.
> 
> it's only the small number of hard-core stock pumps who are not, according to the moderators' own words, supposed to be spamming here.
> 
> ...


HP this is an Equities section. GV is an equity! One of the top performers YTD. I own this stock, therefore I am sharing my experiences on it. Perhaps you provide some valuable insites to others on this Forum and are respected for your seniority But I do not belong to your union. To me you are full of status. 
For you to say I am spamming, pumping, and should be banned because I posted something you do not like is ignorant, but you are so entitled so carry on.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

bigbadbull said:


> This forum is unbelievable, if you don't have >2K posts some senoir members just gang up on new members . .


Thanks for calling a spade a spade. Several others seem to have a problem noticing the obvious. Perhaps there are many others lurkiing here that notice the same but are afraid to post. 

Meantime, ITP broke 8:00.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

HaroldCrump said:


> Are you the same Lucy who was advocating long term dividend stocks barely a few months ago?
> Promoting the book _Single Best Investment_?
> 
> What kind of sea change has occured, which has transformed you into this penny stock chasing, user car salesman style pumping, foul-mouthed personality?
> ...


What makes you so self righteous? Is it because you have been here since "09? 

FYI....I also own dividend growth stocks. Is that OK with you? 

Furthermore.... ITP is not exactly a penny stock. I has traded much higher than where it is now. It is not a parobolic stock. It's chart is perhaps the smoothest YTD. Appreciating by an average of 15-20% per month. I challenge you to find me a better more orderly appreciating stock with fewer pullbacks. I would seriously be interested in trading such stocks. 

Total transparency. I got out at $7.54 from $6.50 entry because I did not like the price action a few days ago. I am considering getting back in today. 

I believe the share price is protected, possibly manipulated like many others. I have watched traders buy up the share price 5% in the last 30 minutes of trading. I have also watched traders/investors swoop in and buy up 1M shares when selling pressure occurs.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

lucie you never state one iota of information as to why your obscure lo-volume stocks have performed the way they do. This makes you unconvincing.

all you do is show the unknowns at the very zeniths of their price trajectories & exhort people to buy, buy, buy. This makes you a pump.

in intertape polymer, you have frequently been out-of-your-skull panicked (please see upthread) because you cannot understand what it is that is carrying this stock higher.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> lucie you never state one iota of information as to why your obscure lo-volume stocks have performed the way they do. This makes you unconvincing.
> 
> all you do is show the unknowns at the very zeniths of their price trajectories & exhort people to buy, buy, buy. This makes you a pump.
> 
> in intertape polymer, you have frequently been out-of-your-skull panicked (please see upthread) because you cannot understand what it is that is carrying this stock higher.


Absolutely correct. As I have stated before. I trade what I see. Ie; price action, not what I think or read on the Internet. I trade the trend not the fundamentals. Nothing new. Many do the same. Check out Elite Trader. 

I don't care if people buy or not. This is up to them. If I'm buying, I say so. If I'm selling, I say so. Others can observe and learn from my winning or losing and buy or short if they wish. 

I have no problem jumping on board a trend that's at a 52 week high. The stock has done something special that it deserves to be there. Whether You and I understand or know or agree with the reason is absolutely irrelevant. It's going where it's going with or without you and me. 

I feel following the Golden Rule of "the trend is your friend" is a good idea. It's exciting and profitable to be in trending momentum plays with 10-20% increases per month.

And posting my trades on CMF s certainly not enough to pump any stock. Let's ask! Anyone here bought any ITP or GV just because I did? 

Oh! By the way. I'm considering buying some ELLI. Really nice trending chart. I hear Cramer says its a buy. Not that I care. I just would like a piece of that trend.

(P.S. I've read the Market Wizards series, Jessie Livermore, William Oneil books about 5-10 times. Amongst many others. No I do not get royalties so do go there)


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Bought back in the trend yesterday. I see some big money supporting the trend on this stock. Let's see where she goes.


----------



## gmx (Apr 1, 2013)

Recently started following this stock. Is it on anyone else's radar? Or anyone else still holding it?


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow Intertape is getting hammered today. Down almost 10 percent as of this writing. Any idea what's driving this?


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Not exactly sure, but it had doubled since July. Not surprised at all. I can speculate it might be something related to softening of the housing market. Housing out west is going to take a hit with the decline in oil prices.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

From recent news, there's been some insider selling of this stock. Could be a result from that.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

What are peoples thoughts now that it has falling from $ 24-25 .. and seems to be sitting around $ 19 . Upside close to previous or trade sideways for a while ?


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

spdr1812 said:


> What are peoples thoughts now that it has falling from $ 24-25 .. and seems to be sitting around $ 19 . Upside close to previous or trade sideways for a while ?



I purchased 275 shares around 19.00 last week


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Its margins have been squeezed (see last quarter's results). Down to just under $18 at one point. Hard to know if it will take a further hit after another quarter of similar results (margin pressure is not expected to dissipate until well into 2018). Anyone's guess.


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

I grabbed 100 @ $ 18.85 today , maybe build into some future dips .


----------



## spdr1812 (Apr 8, 2016)

A new 52 week low , as far as buying into dips I'll be waiting till after earmings , i sense some carnage on the horizon ..


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

spdr1812 said:


> A new 52 week low , as far as buying into dips I'll be waiting till after earmings , i sense some carnage on the horizon ..


Released earnings last week - looked really good!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

They released them yesterday morning before opening bell.

I'd say they looked good from the perspective there was NOT a further deterioration of margins due to higher feedstock prices, and commissioning of new facilities should increase sales going forward. They appear to have been able to increase product prices (and thus revenue) somewhat to recover margin (probably their competitors have been able to do so too). That is different than saying "really good" but I am satisfied they are headed in the right direction and we are unlikely to see <$18 prices again (other than any temporary impacts yet to come from tax loss selling season).


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

It's been awhile since this thread has seen any action. I regret not buying this in the $5.XX range years ago. It's taken quite a slide lately. I have some funds ready to deploy and this one caught my eye. It seems to be riding the coat tails of amazon with the move to online delivery. I know this bull is long in the tooth but I am overweight cash and want to put some of it to work.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking back at my post #81, it is dangerous to speculate on whether prices could drop below any specific number, e.g. $18. I will speculate one more time.... This is probably beaten down as far as it has been due to trade uncertainty more than the underlying business.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Alta. I would have to agree. I think the Trump effect creates volatility and opportunity. Also checking New Flyer Industries. They may feel the impact of tariffs but I am speculating that these tariffs will not be implemented at the rate that is currently on the table. Trump can say he's going to do this or that but at the end of the day he needs the support of the house. The November midterms will definitely determine where things go next.

Cheers


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

We really won't know the degree of impact on industrials like ITP, NFI, etc. but at least some of their manufacturing business is located in the USA. There will be some margin impact and that is what the market is speculating about. I'd be more worried about a RUS which I don't know a lot about but think it's operations are almost exclusively in-Canada which causes a higher margin impact. It pays to know the underlying business of who one is buying in times like this.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Order got filled at 16.70 July 22nd. Only a 1/2 position as most of my funds are in TFSA. Purchased with money from Distributions and Dividends in my LIRA. Hopefully a long term hold for me.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Q1 earnings and AGM results






TMX Money







web.tmxmoney.com










TMX Money







web.tmxmoney.com





Like many others ITP has removed guidance but has provided an update on Q2. current estimates see a 10% decline in revenue. They have chosen to maintain the dividend for the next scheduled payout. Market reacts with a 16.25% drop in share price.


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

londoncalling said:


> Q1 earnings and AGM results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Down another 5% or so midday today. They're getting punished pretty hard. I re-read the release/results and discussion, and I think investors are looking further out. They've withdrawn their guidance/targets on their acquisition strategy through 2022, which I believe is what is driving the price down right now. Their results in this release were pretty reasonable, and everyone else is also withdrawing guidance without the reaction we're seeing here.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Intertape Polymer Group







www.itape.com


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

londoncalling said:


> Intertape Polymer Group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm happy I've held on since my previous post, and had added to my position around that time, and again a month ago. We'll see if they can maintain their newfound favour in the market...


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Sold today to capture capital gains while we are still at 50% taxable rate . Likely to be back once the wait time expires.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

Ponderling said:


> Sold today to capture capital gains while we are still at 50% taxable rate . Likely to be back once the wait time expires.


What wait time?

Claiming a capital loss triggers the 61-day window around acquisitions of the same security. But this does not apply to a gain.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

fireseeker - thanks on that education. this is my first move at selling gainers intentionally, other than doing so in a rebalancing.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

So back in today at a bit of a for sale price compared to what I sold at in January.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Intertape Polymer Group Reports 2021 Second Quarter Results (tmx.com) 

Great Q2! SP up 10% This one is now a double for me. Healthy dividend increase as well. Still holding.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I actually had a robocall mid day yesterday purportedly from IPL encouraging me to tick the boxes for approving my shares to the current deal. 

That is a first for me. I mean I don't own much more than 10K of this stock.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Ponderling said:


> I actually had a robocall mid day yesterday purportedly from IPL encouraging me to tick the boxes for approving my shares to the current deal.
> 
> That is a first for me. I mean I don't own much more than 10K of this stock.


What does this have to do with ITP?


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry - wrong initials - meant to post in IPL also own Intact, so all the "I" share initials get a bit confusing at times, sorry.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Added to my position today on the US side at 19.85.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Intertape Polymer Group Inc. ("IPG") Enters into Arrangement Agreement to be Acquired by Clearlake Capital ... (tmx.com) 

Great news for current shareholders of ITP.TO.


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

londoncalling said:


> Intertape Polymer Group Inc. ("IPG") Enters into Arrangement Agreement to be Acquired by Clearlake Capital ... (tmx.com)
> 
> Great news for current shareholders of ITP.TO.


That was a nice surprise this morning. When I looked at my spreadsheet, I did a double take. Had to log in to my brokerage to make sure it wasn't some kind of glitch in the Google finance quotes.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

londoncalling said:


> Added to my position today on the US side at 19.85.


Well, well, lucky you!


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

MrBlackhill said:


> Well, well, lucky you!


Most definitely, The buyout offer moved the current share price to a 2 bagger. The stock closed today at $39.26 (C$) which is below the takeout offer of $40.50 (C$) which indicates that it's still a ways from a done deal. The company will release its most recent quarterly report but will not be hosting a conference call. I have journaled my shares back to C$. Will hold for now as I look for opportunities to reallocate the funds in the Canadian market.


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

londoncalling said:


> Most definitely, The buyout offer moved the current share price to a 2 bagger. The stock closed today at $39.26 (C$) which is below the takeout offer of $40.50 (C$) which indicates that it's still a ways from a done deal. The company will release its most recent quarterly report but will not be hosting a conference call. I have journaled my shares back to C$. Will hold for now as I look for opportunities to reallocate the funds in the Canadian market.


I've gone back and forth today about whether to ride it out for the full amount, just wait for the next dividend then bail, or just sell now. I'm averaged into ITP at just over $15, so this is a nice windfall. After some thought today, I'm leaning toward selling now and taking the big gains on the table, vs. waiting for (relative) peanuts of a single quarterly dividend or taking the chance on losing this gain if it goes south. The difference between the market price and the deal price is leaving some money on the table, but again, much much smaller than the gain which would be realized, and worth the cost IMO.

Bird in the hand and all that...Will be a hit to my dividend income until I find something to replace it, though I guess there are worse problems to have.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Intertape Polymer Group Reports 2021 Fourth Quarter and Annual Results (tmx.com) 

A good Q4 and annual report. Increased revenue, cash flow and earnings. Decreased admin costs decreased FCF. Typical supply chain issues. Was uncertain if they would be suspending the dividend as a ersult of the sale announcement. Still have not identified a place to allocate the proceeds of the sale so I will continue to hold. The number of small medium cap Canadian dividend growers seems to be shrinking. @Raggedy Dandy and others are you selling?


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

londoncalling said:


> Intertape Polymer Group Reports 2021 Fourth Quarter and Annual Results (tmx.com)
> 
> A good Q4 and annual report. Increased revenue, cash flow and earnings. Decreased admin costs decreased FCF. Typical supply chain issues. Was uncertain if they would be suspending the dividend as a ersult of the sale announcement. Still have not identified a place to allocate the proceeds of the sale so I will continue to hold. The number of small medium cap Canadian dividend growers seems to be shrinking. @Raggedy Dandy and others are you selling?


Yes, I closed my position the other day. Even though I'm about 85% stocks in my RSP, it's largely blue-chip div growth stocks with a small (~2%) "fun money" flyer in crypto. While the equity allocation is aggressive, I'm generally conservative, so decided to take the sure gains off the table. Put some of it into a 3-yr GIC to continue building a ladder, so I'm at just over 6% FI, and 9% cash right now.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I sold. 
Figure there re other places with a better opportunity than to sit around waiting for the last dollar or two over $39.5 or sold it at.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Ponderling said:


> I sold.
> Figure there re other places with a better opportunity than to sit around waiting for the last dollar or two over $39.5 or sold it at.


It is almost always best to sell into the market in such deals rather than waiting for the transaction to close.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Except I am still on the fence with Shaw. Think I will ride that to the end when mashed into Rogers shares then trim RCI.B if I am overweight.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I also closed my position in ITP after picking up the March dividend. Not sure the likelihood of the deal falling through but I would strongly consider rebuying should that occur. 
A previous buyout attempt was made back in 2007 which did not go through. 

Intertape Polymer agrees to takeover by U.S. fund | CBC News 
Intertape Polymer delays takeover vote | CBC News 
Shareholders reject private-equity buyout | The Star


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Intertape Polymer Group Reports 2022 First Quarter Results (tmx.com)

"On March 7, 2022, the Company entered into an agreement to be acquired by way of a plan of arrangement (the "Arrangement") by 1351693 B.C. Ltd., an affiliate of Clearlake Capital Group, L.P. (the "Purchaser"). Under the terms of the Arrangement, the Purchaser will acquire all of the outstanding shares of the Company for CDN$40.50 per share in an all-cash transaction valued at approximately US$2.6 billion, including net debt. Upon completion of the transaction, the Company will become a privately held company and be delisted from the TSX. The transaction, which will be effected pursuant to a court-approved plan of arrangement, is expected to close early in the third quarter of 2022. The transaction is not subject to a financing condition but is subject to customary closing conditions, including receipt of shareholder, regulatory and court approvals. The Arrangement agreement was filed by the Company under its profile on SEDAR at www.sedar.com and on the EDGAR website at www.sec.gov on March 10, 2022."

Down 75 cents in the last week or so. I didn't see anything in the report that would indicate that the deal would be blocked. It is also paying out another dividend in June. With an offer on the table I don't know if macro events have as much impact on share price. Obviously it hasn't fallen as much as others have recently. I would think that as we move closer to completion the price would move closer to the offering price.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Intertape Polymer Group Inc. Completes Going-Private Transaction (tmx.com) 

Deal completed last week. Although deals like this do wonders for my portfolio return have yet to add a comparable replacement for my portfolio. RPI.UN just doesn't offer the same quality. I have added CCL.B to my watchlist as an option.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been in CCL.B for quite few years. 
I view it as recession proof. When will folks stop buying items that need packaging?
I just sit with it in my TFSA since it does not spin big divvy's.


----------

